# Tom Barr Low Tech Nano Thread?



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

Can anybody point me to a thread that I believe Tom Barr started that discussed low tech nanos? It was a long and excellent thread talking about using medium light in small tanks with little or no maintenance. I know I've seen it in the past, but I've looked and looked and looked and can't find it now. It was full of some great ideas on lower tech tanks.

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Not sure what thread you're talking about, but searching (advanced) limited to planted nano tank subforum for user plantbrain yields only 20 threads. Shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well.... that's the problem. I'm not sure if it's under Nano, Lighting, or Low Tech, and I'm not sure if Tom's the thread starter (I thought he was) or just a major contributor to it. For that matter, I'm not even 100% sure if it was on here or some other site. :redface: I was hoping that it would be fresh in somebodies mind and would know more about it than I can remember.

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

tom855 said:


> Can anybody point me to a thread that I believe Tom Barr started that discussed low tech nanos? It was a long and excellent thread talking about using medium light in small tanks with little or no maintenance. I know I've seen it in the past, but I've looked and looked and looked and can't find it now. It was full of some great ideas on lower tech tanks.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tom


Maybe this one? http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/433-Non-CO2-methods?highlight=nano

I used the ideas from this article when planning my FW pico tank and it's worked out well.

Rick


----------

